# day 2 post op



## JackieSue (Jan 31, 2014)

Still in the hospital. Waitinv on final calcium test so I can go hm. Now that I have stopped being in the swamp feeling for myself thought I would let others know my experience so far. I got out of preop at 1. Was supposed to only have pt but tt was done. Dont know why yet hence the crying. I went ahead and had morphine and zofran every 6 hrs. Noyhing for past 4 hrs and ip eating a few eggs and oatmeal. It is aweful swallowing. Hot tea helped. Ask for a soft diet. My nurses ordered a regular meal even last night. Very odd. I can talk but its difficult and hurts. For those going in. Remember ur hand sanitizer anf make everone use it. C-diff is hoing around


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bless your heart! This will be behind you before you know it and considering the way you feel, it is mighty nice of you to let us know how you are doing!

Did the surgeon have to remove some parathyroids?


----------



## JackieSue (Jan 31, 2014)

I dont know if they removed any parathyroids. My surgeon left today on vacation without coming in to see me.he didnt mention it to my husband.i did just find out they took my other lobe as it had a golfball size nodule.. wasnt there in jan when I had my last scan done. Its sort of a relief. I am going to ask the nurse.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Life without a thyroid can be completely normal. I would rather have none than worry about more nodules forming and messing up your thyroid hormones.

Be sure to request Free T-4 and Free T-3 every lab and only dose by those tests.


----------

